# Planning a Tank Viewable from Both Sides



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

My wife and I are looking to get a fish tank for my daughter. We have a small house and don't really have a good place for a large tank. Recently we enclosed our carport and since we didn't have enough money to open up the area between the window and the door we have an opening that is unused. We were thinking of adding a wider board and some supports so that we could fit the depth of a 50 or 65 gallon tank in this space.  The biggest concern for me is where to put the filtration. We would like a tank that fills the whole space but i'm not sure where we would put the filtration without doing an AIO custom design. Right now were in the planning phase so I'm just looking for ideas as to what you guys think we should do. Hopefully the picture isn't too blurry.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm guessing you don't have shelving or anything like that on either side? If possible, you should create shelving space on either side (maybe the side that has the least views) so you can put the canister there. Honestly, with this setup the way it is, it won't be a completely clean look; cords and hoses will be showing. I have a similar setup but we created some cabinets on the bottom accessible on one side and we also carved out the sides so the hoses and electrical cords can be hidden there.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it can be done. If the short side of the tank is your back wall place both your intake and spraybar on that side. Then use a circulation pump to make sure things are being stirred up enough and you don't have any dead zone. I would paint the wall with the filters black or use some sort background to hide the cords. Also, you could use an in-line heater so there's even less equipment in the tank.

I actually plan to do this with a 20L on my kitchen bar for shellies, but I would use a HOB and small powerhead on one end and then a 24" light instead of a 30" in order to leave room for the equipment on one sided.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

The width of the opening is 37" so that would leave about an inch for hoses and cables on one side and the depth is only about 11 inches so I could defiantly build some kind of shelf on one of the sides to store a canister filter in a shelf. Any thinking the 65 gallon would be best since the price difference is probably not that different and I want the biggest tank the space can handle.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

BlakeL said:


> The width of the opening is 37" so that would leave about an inch for hoses and cables on one side and the depth is only about 11 inches so I could defiantly build some kind of shelf on one of the sides to store a canister filter in a shelf. Any thinking the 65 gallon would be best since the price difference is probably not that different and I want the biggest tank the space can handle.


How long is the opening? Are you looking at a 36" tank?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

For a few years, I had a 150 set up as a room divider, with all the equipment at one end. With a canister filter, it is relatively easy to do. Set up with the intake and spray bar are at the same end of the tank, with the spray bar pointed across the tank - this will provide good circular flow. With only a 36" wide tank, there should not be any issue with current with this setup. However, I'd recommend going with a larger filter than normal for the size tank you end up with, to help push the water across the tank.

To hide the filter, it should be easy enough to put a small cabinet in front of the tank, modified to hold the filter and hoses.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> How long is the opening? Are you looking at a 36" tank?


Yeah, i'm looking at a 65 gallon which I believe is 36" x 18" x 24".



nodima said:


> For a few years, I had a 150 set up as a room divider, with all the equipment at one end. With a canister filter, it is relatively easy to do. Set up with the intake and spray bar are at the same end of the tank, with the spray bar pointed across the tank - this will provide good circular flow. With only a 36" wide tank, there should not be any issue with current with this setup. However, I'd recommend going with a larger filter than normal for the size tank you end up with, to help push the water across the tank.
> 
> To hide the filter, it should be easy enough to put a small cabinet in front of the tank, modified to hold the filter and hoses.


That was my thought as well and if push the tank to one side I should have enough room to route the cables and hoses down to a cabinet where I can hold the canister filter. Any idea what a good canister filter would be for a 65 Gallon tank? I've used API Filstar's in the past on a 55 gallon and never really had a problem with it but I know their design hasn't changed at all and a bunch of new canister filters have come out.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well,t here are different sizes of 65G tanks, but you can get one in the 36" length. Glasscages.com make a 70 tall that just might fit the bill, its 36"x18"x25".


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> Well,t here are different sizes of 65G tanks, but you can get one in the 36" length. Glasscages.com make a 70 tall that just might fit the bill, its 36"x18"x25".


After looking at Aqueon and the Deep Blue site, they both have 65 gallon tanks around the 36" x 18" x 24" range. I defiantly want something standard because I don't want to spend the extra $$ for something custom.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

BlakeL said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > How long is the opening? Are you looking at a 36" tank?
> ...


I've standardized on Eheim's for my tanks, but given the need to push water across the tank, I'd pick a brand/style of canister, and pick one sized for a larger tank, say for 100 gals or so. I say this as my preference is not to need a second pump to push water in the tank, and because you have very limited rim space on the end of a tank.

As I type this, another thought crosses my mind. You could theoretically run a longer return line which would travel up the side of the tank, and then across the top, entering at the far side of the tank from the intake. This may require a semi custom hood, which may or may not be feasible for you. I've done this with PVC for a sump return, but never for a canister, not sure why it would not work though.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

How do you plan on putting an 18" wide tank on an 11" shelf? Are you going to build out the wall or just have it hanging over on one side with a stand underneath it?


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

noddy said:


> How do you plan on putting an 18" wide tank on an 11" shelf? Are you going to build out the wall or just have it hanging over on one side with a stand underneath it?


That was the plan. Add some shelving below to hold the tank and possibly on the sides to make it look better. This could hold a canister filter as well. I was thinking of doing a 12" deep tank but would rather have more depth so I'll have to support it on one side.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

BlakeL said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > How do you plan on putting an 18" wide tank on an 11" shelf? Are you going to build out the wall or just have it hanging over on one side with a stand underneath it?
> ...


Hmmm..sounds a little iffy. Make sure you have a very solid base for the tank, particularly if you have to use two different pieces of furniture.

The 70T is a standard size from glasscages. Not sure how much the ones you are looking cost, but by itself is $188.

Have you decided what type of fish you plan to house in this tank?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It would be nice if you could build out the entire wall on one side, incorparating a stand into the build. You could then hide the wiring and plumbing in the wall at the ends. You would obviously need to have access to the equipement via cabinet doors.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> Hmmm..sounds a little iffy. Make sure you have a very solid base for the tank, particularly if you have to use two different pieces of furniture.
> 
> The 70T is a standard size from glasscages. Not sure how much the ones you are looking cost, but by itself is $188.
> 
> Have you decided what type of fish you plan to house in this tank?


I'll defiantly have to have a good base. I plan on getting a large piece of wood to rest on top of both to level things out and to provide better support. The tanks I'm looking at that I can probably get at the big pet stores or a lfs near me are the Deep Blue 65g or Aqueon 65g.

As far as the fish, I'm not entirely sure yet. My wife and I wanted to do a reef tank because we like the depth of all the critters and the overall activity in those tanks but we know it will cost way to much and be more upkeep. I want to try to get fish that would provide similar activity and mystery similar to marine fish/inverts so i'm leaning more toward Tangs with the shell dwellers and some other fish that swim at the top column. Any recommendations would be great. Here are two tanks I found online that I really like.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

noddy said:


> It would be nice if you could build out the entire wall on one side, incorparating a stand into the build. You could then hide the wiring and plumbing in the wall at the ends. You would obviously need to have access to the equipement via cabinet doors.


That would be nice. I'm defiantly going to have a cabinet below for the filter and other equipment and it would also be nice to have one on at least one side where the hoses and wires will be. Not sure if i'll be able to do the side ones though.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

BlakeL said:


> clhinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm..sounds a little iffy. Make sure you have a very solid base for the tank, particularly if you have to use two different pieces of furniture.
> ...


I really like lalupi and utintas for tangs. As far as shellies go almost any would work. You might even be able to have two small breeding colonies of different species.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

I would be willing to bet those tanks are 6'ers. The fish in those tanks would not work for a 36" tank, with perhaps the exception of the gobies.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

swk said:


> I would be willing to bet those tanks are 6'ers. The fish in those tanks would not work for a 36" tank, with perhaps the exception of the gobies.


Ya, 36" is a little small for most africans. It would be ok for a species only dwarf cichlid tank tho.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

The pictures were more for the general look of the tank, minimal rock setup with fish swimming in the top and bottom column. I actually don't even know what any of those fish are so I'm not dead set on anything. What would you two recommended for a 36". I'm not set on tangs, just thought they might be more interesting.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Those are two beautiful tanks. I do love the rockscape and yes, it's much more interesting to have as much of the water column covered as possible. Many of the tangs I know that fit a smaller size tank tend to be bottom dwelling fish though so may have to add some dither fish for the top half.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

NJmomie said:


> Those are two beautiful tanks. I do love the rockscape and yes, it's much more interesting to have as much of the water column covered as possible. Many of the tangs I know that fit a smaller size tank tend to be bottom dwelling fish though so may have to add some dither fish for the top half.


The reason i suggested utintas is that they actually hang out in the top of the water column.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Those tanks are beautiful, probably 6 - 8 footers though as said. B.Tricoti, jumbo cyps or cyp Pavo and O. Nasuta in the first one, and O. Ventralis and Cyps in the second. P. Nigripinis can work in a 36" tank, then possibly a pair of Comps or Calvus. I would suggest a 48" min. tank for any non jumbo cyps.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

What would be a good price to pay for a new 65 Gallon? I called the closest place near me and they wanted $179 for a 65 gallon and $129 for a 50 gallon which is same footprint but 6" shorter.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

That sounds about right, Usually you pay around $3/gallon just for the tank when you buy new unless you can get one during a $1/g sale at petsmart.

The 50T at glasscages is $112 plus shipping so $129 locally sounds about right. Petsmart could be having a black friday sale soon and I think some of them carry the 50T sized tank.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm trying to narrow down the equipment list. Can you guys help with my decisions?

Aquatop CF400UV 4-Stage Canister Filter - I only want a single canister filter with no powerheads. I can go bigger if needed.
Aqueon Pro 200w Heater
Current USA Freshwater LED+ - Can't decide if I should get the 24-36" or 36-48"

As far as sand, what is the sand used in the second picture above? It doesn't seem too fine and is very white similar to what people use in marine tanks.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

BlakeL said:


> I'm trying to narrow down the equipment list. Can you guys help with my decisions?
> 
> Aquatop CF400UV 4-Stage Canister Filter - I only want a single canister filter with no powerheads. I can go bigger if needed.
> Aqueon Pro 200w Heater
> ...


If you are planning on getting at least a 50G tank I would go with the AT cf500uv canister. I have this unit and really like it. I would also go with the 36" LED strip since you are planning a deeper tank.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

If you want a clean install, I'd consider hiding a canister under the tank in the wall, with a hidden type door to cover it all up. And go with a 12" deep tank. If you really like the saltwater look, take a look at my "90 gallon saltwater cichlid tank" for decor ideas.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=286010.


----------

